# Leatherface: The Texas Chainsaw Massacre III - Stunt Mask Reproduction (#17/20)



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

Created by James Woodley, this limited edition replica was cast directly from Mr. Woodley's original KNB FX production-made _Leatherface: The Texas Chainsaw Massacre III_ stunt mask, which is thought to be the single most well-preserved TCM 3 film mask in existence - the perfect source for a highly detailed, 1:1 replica. James is a professional special effects artist, who's industry experience includes work on films such as _Alien: Covenant_, _Pacific Rim: Uprising_, and _Peter Rabbit_, among others. 

This mask is made of eight layers of Hollywood-quality, prosthetic-grade Platinum Silicone and was hand-stitched and hand-painted to closely replicate the TCM 3 hero mask. This TCM 3 casting represents the first TCM 3 replica mask with direct lineage to a film production piece.














































The source mask:


----------

